# Kicker C10



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

How good were the Kicker C10 subwoofers?
Thank you.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

They were good for the time and I even ran a pair of C10 8 ohm subs bridged off a pre HD Punch 150. By today's standards, subwoofers exist that will play deeper in a smaller enclosure at the price of more power. IIRC the only thing I remember being a problem with the C10 was the surrounds that could dry rot.


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

So in short they are good then?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

They are good when compared to other speakers from the same era. Unfortunately, speaker technology has evolved since then and better options exist today because power is way cheaper than it used to be.


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

As stated they were good, as were the F series, the issue is that since
"back in the day" what we had to use as a point of reference then compared to what we have now has changed greatly, so comparing it to a new era sub, they are almost subpar, based on the new reference line.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was going to use it up front with my Morels but then changed my mind.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I like old school subs for the nostalgia reasons but they for sure can't compete with today's subs. That's one part of the industry that has improved over the years.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you meaning the original, gold-letter C10? I like them a lot. I have two and am running one right now in an old-skool themed system. All of the ocmments above are valid except I would say they are still very valid as a musical-sounding sub. They are efficient with the power you give them and sound very nice doing it. They do require a much larger enclosure than the micro-space that today's highly power-hungry subs require.


----------

